# puppy bathing schedule



## kobe3001 (Sep 17, 2007)

My puppy rolls around in grassy areas a lot. How often should I bathe him (he hates baths) and I read that you can use baking soda for dry baths for dogs. 

It would be great to know if it's safe/advisable for puppies and if anyone has any better suggestions. 
I'd also like to know how often I should give him a dry bath between regular baths.


----------



## GreatDaneMom (Sep 21, 2007)

i try to only give my pup a bath once a month. more than that can cause the natural oils to strip and cause dry flaky skin. i dont use dry shampoo or anything inbetween aside from baby wipes. maybe someone else i more helpful there...


----------



## all4thedogs (Sep 25, 2006)

It depends on his breed. Some breeds require baths more then others. High maintence breeds are often bathed weekely. Just be sure to use a high quality shampoo (not human), and dilute it down. 

I personally bath my dogs 2-3 times a year and special occasions, but they are not high maintence breeds (grooming wise). 

You can use baby wipes between baths, they are especially great for the feet


----------



## TooneyDogs (Aug 6, 2007)

Brushing removes almost all of the dirt and debris from a dogs coat. It also spreads the natural oils and removes the dead hair.


----------



## kobe3001 (Sep 17, 2007)

all4thedogs said:


> It depends on his breed. Some breeds require baths more then others.


He is a lab mix, about 18 lbs, 3 months old.
He doesn't particularly smell, but rolls around in the most unfortunate, dirty grass he can find. We have a shoes-off policy at home and take care to clean his paws with wipes the moment we come in, but I would like to figure out how to clean him up as often as possible without harming him!


----------

